# Can someone please buy this tank!! 4x4x2



## Danny (9 Aug 2012)

I want it so much and have tried to persuade the mrs it will fit in every possible location in the house but its a no go lol I would love someone here to buy it so I can see what is done with it lol

Ebay item number 290756990747


----------



## johnski (9 Aug 2012)

The ultimate coffee table.


----------



## Danny (9 Aug 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> The ultimate coffee table.




I even tried that one pmsl


----------

